# Breeding



## scorp713 (Dec 11, 2009)

When is a pitbull ready to mate or breed


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

what are your reasons for breeding? Do you have a set goal in mind? Do you work your dog in shows or events?


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

lol i see a big can of worms getting opend here also if u ask a question like that u shouldnt breed if thats what yer planing welcome to the forum and learn from the people here there the best


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

handle it the positive way and educate.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

After you have titled the dg and gotten an OFA registration on the Hips, Heart, Elbows, and thyroid.

Like so:
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1350689#animal


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> After you have titled the dg and gotten an OFA registration on the Hips, Heart, Elbows, and thyroid.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

:hammer:some times i surprise meself:hammer:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok so since so many people ask this question, get a few responses and then never come back let me say this and sorry if I am blunt, we here at gopitbull do not believe in just anybody breeding. If you do not know when is the best time to breed your dog then you simply should not be breeding.

There are way to many back yard breeders out there who just do it for the money who continue to over populate the breed and 1000s of our dogs end up in shelters. These people also produce unsound dogs who do not represent the breed well, further hurting every APBT owner out there.

People who are only in it for the money are in it for all the wrong reasons. If you want to breed your dog to be able to give a few to friends and family there are better routes to go to get them a dog. You can find great APBTs in shelters all across the country, or easily find reputable breeders throughout sites like these and on the net.

If you are stuck on your breeding your dog at least read this

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/2931-breeders-code-ethics.html


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

After 2 years of age when it has been proven worthy of breeding and a mate of equal significance has been selected that will produce a litter of purpose other than house pets.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

this question seems to keep popping up lately. 

scorp713 are you asking this question because you are interested in breeding your female? or are you just asking for the sake of asking?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

if you have to ask you dont need to breed for starters.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> After you have titled the dg and gotten an OFA registration on the Hips, Heart, Elbows, and thyroid.
> 
> Like so:
> OFA: Display OFA Records


:goodpost::goodpost: Very mature WTG ! Love it !

Stick around you may learn something ~


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

A pit bull is ready to breed when it has registration papers, and has completed a temperament test, a series of health tests to check his hips, heart, elbows, and competed and won atleast a CH in conformation and has several titles in weight pull, agility or obedience.


----------



## scorp713 (Dec 11, 2009)

well i got pit and is a male and il probably breed him when his 8 months so i dont know about ya


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Whoa!!! LOL!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

scorp713 said:


> well i got pit and is a male and il probably breed him when his 8 months so i dont know about ya


Please stick around and learn about this wonderful breed.

I would like to ask why you want to stud your pup out at 8mos of age?

A long time ago my dad was talking with a farmer and the farmer said he was breeding his cattle at their first heat so under a yr of age. My dad was livid he ask the man if he was going to allow his daughter to have child at age 13 when she started to become a woman. The farmer said NO that would be nuts. My dad said it was the same logic neither were ready to have children just bcause their bodies said they could.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

> If you do not know when is the best time to breed your dog then you simply should not be breeding.


This is the problem and the reason why people that ask question do not come back. Since when were we born with such knowledge? People need to simply ask these question so they KNOW when it is the appropriate time to breed? Im not being a jerk but that is really not the appropriate way to look at it. Imagine if everyone gave this answer then everyone would feel it is correct to breed within 2 years of age cause no one would get a straight answer!

Now comments like this:



> After 2 years of age when it has been proven worthy of breeding and a mate of equal significance has been selected that will produce a litter of purpose other than house pets.


And this:



> After you have titled the dg and gotten an OFA registration on the Hips, Heart, Elbows, and thyroid.
> 
> Like so:
> OFA: Display OFA Records


...are the apropraite way to handle it.

Aside from that I would not breed the dog what so ever any way unless like said you are showing the dogs and have a positive outcome planed way ahead for the pups futures. Even then with shelters being so over crowded with any breed more so ours its still a very fine line at this moment in time to breed. The only positive reason for this is to gain papers for show which is virtually imposable with a rescue.

And like My Mikado said, do not breed the dog at that age and stick around and learn a few thing.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

scorp713 said:


> well i got pit and is a male and il probably breed him when his 8 months so i dont know about ya


why ask a question and then not take in any of the advice. you obviously already had the answer in your head so why ask it?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Aidan said:


> why ask a question and then not take in any of the advice. you obviously already had the answer in your head so why ask it?


Most of these cats can hardly speak proper English, never mind understand the intricacies of ethical breeding.:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

> This is the problem and the reason why people that ask question do not come back. Since when were we born with such knowledge? People need to simply ask these question so they KNOW when it is the appropriate time to breed? Im not being a jerk but that is really not the appropriate way to look at it. Imagine if everyone gave this answer then everyone would feel it is correct to breed within 2 years of age cause no one would get a straight answer!


The guy doesn't need to be breeding period. I think the appropriate answer comes down to a case by case basis. The guy was on the board when the first answers were being given and wasn't responding so it was clear he didn't like what we had to say.

Now if that one sentence you quoted had been my only answer than you are right, it wasn't a good response, but having thrown in more than that for him to read, it was appropriate. You could already get the feel that this guy didn't care what we had to say seeing how he was on the board reading posts while the first answers were being given but not responding.. and look what happened. Answers stating the actual correct time to breed were given and he ignores it all and says he is going to breed at 8 months.

I do agree with what you are saying but not everyone really comes here to learn and sometimes harshness, at least in my eyes, is appropriate.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

this guy is a fool anyhow. If he has papers on the dog and he breeds it at 8 months of age, he's not going to be able to get papers on the pups in most registeries. The dog is simply too young to breed at that age. The dog is not even fully grown until he's 18 months and not fully mature until about 3 years. What's the rush??? I don't understand why he thinks 8 mos. is a good age to breed. The dog is equal to about the age of a 10 year old boy. All hormones and not enough brains. Just like the op.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I really don't understand this fascination with breeding dogs. I grew up in a home where our female dogs were always spayed, and our 2 male dogs were intact, but never bred and always kept penned up or in the house and never escaped. Never saw a litter of pups from any dog I've owned.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I guess since youre gonna breed him at 8 months, the bitch will be young too, right after her first heat, and then you'll ask how to whelp a litter, or what to do if the bitch doesn't want to feed the pups, or isn't producing milk... and how to contact the ukc or adba and obtain papers for the littler... and once theyre all 4 weeks you'll probably put an online ad or two out, and ask again on this website if anyone wants some cute pups, youll probably get a couple of uneducated people to go for it, probably rip them off because your dogs didn't necessarily do anything to prove themselves worthy. its like people. people with criminal mindstates, lower iq's, health problems and deformities, they all breed so i guess you can't win em all


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> This is the problem and the reason why people that ask question do not come back. Since when were we born with such knowledge? People need to simply ask these question so they KNOW when it is the appropriate time to breed? Im not being a jerk but that is really not the appropriate way to look at it. Imagine if everyone gave this answer then everyone would feel it is correct to breed within 2 years of age cause no one would get a straight answer!
> 
> Now comments like this:
> 
> ...


The answer I posted was already after everybody gave there two cents... why repeat the same thing! And that is imo sorry if you dont like it but im not going to sugarcoat something, he asked everybodies answered and supposedly hes gonna be breeding his puppy so go ahead and start educating!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Yeah I guess since youre gonna breed him at 8 months, the bitch will be young too, right after her first heat, and then you'll ask how to whelp a litter, or what to do if the bitch doesn't want to feed the pups, or isn't producing milk... and how to contact the ukc or adba and obtain papers for the littler... and once theyre all 4 weeks you'll probably put an online ad or two out, and ask again on this website if anyone wants some cute pups, youll probably get a couple of uneducated people to go for it, probably rip them off because your dogs didn't necessarily do anything to prove themselves worthy. its like people. people with criminal mindstates, lower iq's, health problems and deformities, they all breed so i guess you can't win em all


That's not nice to say about people Oz. :rofl::rofl: True about the dog breeding though....


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

This one might have been my fault folks, sorry. I was browsing around on Hoogly and saw an ad for pups. The ad BOASTED that the sire of the litter was just 8 months old and had his weight and bloodlines listed. I sent an email to the person (worded pretty tame and kindly) that suggested that the stud was too young. He sent me an email back saying that he had been breeding these dogs for years and had never had a problem, so I emailed him back and suggested that he visit this message board because I had learned quite a bit here. 

I guess some people are interested in learning and growning, and some people are interested in $ and nothing else. 

I came here KNOWING that we were irrisponsable to breed our two and wanting to learn how to make it right. Maybe thats the difference in how I received the stern advice here. The old saying goes, you catch more flies with honey, so I agree ya'll shouldn't just start out jumping down peoples throats, but sometimes dumb people just want to stay dumb and no amount of sweetness is gonna fix that.


----------



## scorp713 (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL you guys are inmature fighting for some stupid question i cant believe it GROW UP


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

scorp713 said:


> LOL you guys are inmature fighting for some stupid question i cant believe it GROW UP


No they're actually trying to stop you from making a very big mistake. First to breed a dog with no goal other than to have puppies to sell is extremely wrong. No your Blue dog is not rare or valuable because of its color. There is such an over population of Pit Bull type dogs at this time the last thing the breed needs are more puppies. Second breeding a puppy at 8 months is just completely wrong. At eight months your puppy hasn't fully developed both physically and mentally. You could unknowingly pass on genetic flaws. There are mental issues like HA or physically issues like luxating patellas. I hope you stick around to learn more about this breed and the forums viewpoint on backyard breeding.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

scorp713 said:


> LOL you guys are inmature fighting for some stupid question i cant believe it GROW UP


you've got one thing right. asking about breeding an 8 month old dog is a stupid question.

elvisfink said it very well. you should stick around and learn but judging from your posts you don't really care about the over all well being over the breed, which in turn means you don't even really care about your dog. it's quite sad.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Learn about OFA testing, genetic problems, and thyroid issues before you decide to breed.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll tell you what if you won't take our advice, then go and talk to a PROFESSIONAL breeder - who breeds pitbulls and pitbulls only ! Not some BYB, but someone who has dogs for SHOW and has PAPER's on each dog they breed. In fact I know there's a couple of breeder's on this forum - professional ones.....why don't you PM them?


----------



## scorp713 (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL U guys NEED TO GROW UP!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

scorp713 said:


> LOL U guys NEED TO GROW UP!!!!!


so do you potna


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

scorp713 said:


> LOL U guys NEED TO GROW UP!!!!!


This coming from a child who wants to play around with creating animas lives and not even going to look at it responsibly? Who needs to grow up?:hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You are exactly what's wrong with breeding today. You need realize your dog is not ready. Any reputable breeder would never breed a dog so young. You have no Idea what that dog is going to be like in the future. He could end up with serious problems like seizures and you would have passed that down to the pups. You wouldn't push your kid to reproduce at the age of 8 would you? I would say wait untill he's fully mature, but in your case I would say get him fixed. You don't have the knowlege to even consider being a breeder.

The whispering of the wise never entertains the fools.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> After you have titled the dg and gotten an OFA registration on the Hips, Heart, Elbows, and thyroid.
> 
> Like so:
> OFA: Display OFA Records


just curious, how much is it to have that done normally? i want to get it done w/ my male just so i know.. he walks kinda stiff legged


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

scorp713 said:


> LOL U guys NEED TO GROW UP!!!!!


I was very civil in my post in hopes that you would leave this thread alone and start to learn, but sadly I don't think that's going to happen. Grow up?? You and your pup need to grow up!!!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

guys ^^


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

to scorp713,
you have every right to do what you want. Your welcome to stay around ask questions as long as your civil. I just hope you leave here with enough knowledge to make good decisions where the dogs are concerned


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Now its out of control.
Do you know how humiliated you are going to be once your dog doesn't even know how to "stick it in"?

I had a idiot at work the other day say he wass gunna breed a 8 month old Bull Terrier. He said the dog missed and I laughed my ass off. All this after I gave him every reason but that one on why not to do it.


Now you deserve what you get.


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

Wow, you are telling people here to grow up basically because they are not giving you the answer you are fishing for! You should get your male fixed and don't worry about breeding. There is so much responsibility in breeding. 

I have no interest in creating an animal that will end up in the shelter and more then likely get PTS. 
You can learn alot from this site but in order to do so you need to get out of your box, take the advice you get in a mature manner and move on.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Aidan said:


> guys ^^


:clap::goodpost::clap::goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## scorp713 (Dec 11, 2009)

Well guess wat every body i was just seeing how inmature this page was but i see is really inmature cause u keep on replying lol im just laughing hard maan well thanks for the laught i know i can breed my pup in 8 months well ill come check to see wat u childs have writtend down after this and dont come back there another better site than this one :hammer::hammer::hammer: hahahahahahaha take care guys


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

cEElint said:


> just curious, how much is it to have that done normally? i want to get it done w/ my male just so i know.. he walks kinda stiff legged


You dont need the of a to do rads on the dog.
But depending on the vet you could be spending $300 or so.
I did it for about $40 because I married a vet...lol


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> You dont need the of a to do rads on the dog.
> But depending on the vet you could be spending $300 or so.
> I did it for about $40 because I married a vet...lol


Lucky - lucky - My cousin is a vet but she moved to Oregon


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

scorp713 said:


> Well guess wat every body i was just seeing how inmature this page was but i see is really inmature cause u keep on replying lol im just laughing hard maan well thanks for the laught i know i can breed my pup in 8 months well ill come check to see wat u childs have writtend down after this and dont come back there another better site than this one :hammer::hammer::hammer: hahahahahahaha take care guys


When you go to the "better" site.....see if you get some spelling classes as well.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> You dont need the of a to do rads on the dog.
> But depending on the vet you could be spending $300 or so.
> I did it for about $40 because I married a vet...lol


lets say i wanted the ofa.. what would i ask the vet when i walk in?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

cEElint said:


> lets say i wanted the ofa.. what would i ask the vet when i walk in?


What do you want to test for?
I have done elbows, heart echo, and hips.
Some people also do thyroid and patellas.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

OFA: Display OFA Records


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

scorp713 said:


> Well guess wat every body i was just seeing how inmature this page was but i see is really inmature cause u keep on replying lol im just laughing hard maan well thanks for the laught i know i can breed my pup in 8 months well ill come check to see wat u childs have writtend down after this and dont come back there another better site than this one :hammer::hammer::hammer: hahahahahahaha take care guys


At the very least, please go back to spelling and grammar class in 5th grade.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*SOME PEOPLE REFUSE TO LEARN. THREAD CLOSED *


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe man I miss all the good stuff!! lmao


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Awe man I miss all the good stuff!! lmao


Yep total d*uche fest and you missed it all!!!!!


----------

